# Interesting abstract on "second generation" 5-HT modulators



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

This abstract presents the prospect of using novel 5-HT modulators involving such receptors as 5-HT7 and 5-HT2(







as potential treatments for IBS. The authors hint that these new targets could provide very effective new treatments. Would be nice to read the full text some time, though I'm sure if these types of compounds become promising treatments we will hear more about them in the future.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsumIt looks like this research is being funded by Glaxo, who seem down right hell-bent on getting some effective treatments out there for IBS, God bless them.


----------

